# Corsair Obsidian 1000D a. K. A. Concept Slate kommt doch noch!



## mad-onion (10. Mai 2018)

Der gerade in der Gamer Szene bekannte Hersteller stellt nicht nur den bekannten Arbeitsspeicher her sondern längst auch andere Produkte aus den Bereichen Eingabegeräte und auch Netzteile sowie PC Gehäuse.
In letzterer Kategorie stellte man auf der computax 2017 ein PC-Gehäuse der Superlative vor welches sich noch da concept Slate nannte.

Ein wenig später konnte man es in Form des Corsair Obsidian 1000D auf der Kurse Webseite als auch schon in einigen Shops (zwar noch nicht verfügbar) betrachten. 
Kurz darauf verschwand ist aus selbigen Quellen wieder ohne Erklärung und wie von Geisterhand

Das machte Enthusiasten und Wasserkühlungsfreunde nicht gerade glücklich, denn dieses Gehäuse ist die Creme de la Creme, der feuchte Traum eines jeden Wakü Enthusiasten,  Platz genug für zwei Systeme also zwei Netzteile zwei Mainboards zig Radiatoren in allen möglichen Größen und und und... 

Soeben habe ich bei YouTube ein Video von hardwarecanrucks gesehen indem eben dieses Gehäuse reviewed wird und daraufhin einfach mal die Corsair webseite corsair.com aufgerufen und siehe da das Gehäuse ist wieder auf der Webseite zu finden direkt auf der Titelseite also und wird jetzt doch noch gelauncht.
Hier mal das Video: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DqkFNpngDSE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Also wer sich schon auf das Conzept Slate a. K. a. Obsidian 1000D gefreut hatte und es dann doch wieder abschreiben musste, der kann sich jetzt wieder neu freuen und schon mal in der Portokasse  500 € ansammeln.


----------



## claster17 (10. Mai 2018)

Das 1000D scheint, anders als der Prototyp, vorne eine flache Glasscheibe zu verwenden. Vermutlich war die Ausbeute zu gering.


----------



## dergunia (11. Mai 2018)

aloha,

ich habe aktuell den grundstein für das 1000d, das 900d in benutzung. beim 900d lag ja damals das hauptaugenmerk auf der funktion. optik ist natürlich auch ein thema gewesen, jedoch merkt man, dass in den letzten jahren die optik immer mehr interesse beansprucht. und das sieht man beim 1000d. zum beispiel die backplane. die war beim 900d eher unschön anzusehen, löcher und ritzen überall. bei der neuen variante findet man nur die nötigsten öffnungen, der bereich oben und rechts stört das gesamtbild nicht mehr. generell sind die bastelmöglichkeiten nicht wesentlich gestiegen wie ich finde. gut ein bisschen mehr glas hier, ein bisschen mehr platz da. aber im großen und ganzen kann man das 1000d als gute neuauflage des 900d sehen. kritik die am 900d geäußert wurde bzw wo viele besitzer sich zu geäußert haben, hat corsair aufgegriffen und gut umgesetzt  . und schön verpackt im heutigen trend der glasfronten kommt es auch noch daher. bin gespannt auf den pcgh-test  möglichst viel reinpacken, dual-gpu dual-cpu 1,2KW netzteil und und und. soll mal einen richtigen stresstest mit wärmebelastung bekommen  
ja das 1000d ist ein geiles gehäuse und ja 500 euronen sind viel geld aber das ist auch ein produkt was sich ausschließlich an die total verrückten unter uns richtet  und ja ich würde es mir auch kaufen, hätte ich nicht angst davor dass meine gattin mir dann den kopf abreißt 
und danke corsair für so schöne gehäuse :*

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Mai 2018)

Nur mal angenommen ich hätte wirklich in Betracht gezogen so ein Monster zu kaufen. Was mache ich zuerst? Abmessungen kucken um zu sehen wo der Trümmer hinpasst.
Wenn ich als Hersteller weiß, dass die Standard-Tischhöhe 70 cm beträgt. Warum mache ich dann mein Gehäuse knapp 70 cm hoch und die Anschlüsse an der Front nach _oben_? 

Ich meine wenn das Ding ein paar Millimeter niedriger wäre und die USB-Anschlüsse nach vorne hätte würde es unter jeden normalen Tisch passen - so tuts das nicht. Damit haue ich mir doch gefühlt die halbe Zielgruppe (einschließlich mir) weg?

Die Idee zwei Systeme drin zu haben - eins für Power und eins für mit nem 30W-ITX im Netz rum zu hängen ist für Enthusiasten wirklich interessant. Ich hab einfach nur keinen Platz dafür weil das Riesenteil einen Zentimeter zu hoch ist.


----------



## LastManStanding (11. Mai 2018)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Nur mal angenommen ich hätte wirklich in Betracht gezogen so ein Monster zu kaufen. Was mache ich zuerst? Abmessungen kucken um zu sehen wo der Trümmer hinpasst.
> Wenn ich als Hersteller weiß, dass die Standard-Tischhöhe 70 cm beträgt. Warum mache ich dann mein Gehäuse knapp 70 cm hoch und die Anschlüsse an der Front nach _oben_?
> 
> Ich meine wenn das Ding ein paar Millimeter niedriger wäre und die USB-Anschlüsse nach vorne hätte würde es unter jeden normalen Tisch passen - so tuts das nicht. Damit haue ich mir doch gefühlt die halbe Zielgruppe (einschließlich mir) weg?
> ...



Is doch süß ich weiß gar nicht was du hast?!
mach doch .. den Tisch höher!

Ich finde das Gehäuse super echt jetzt! Sobald ich ein Stück aus dem Schreibtisch gesägt habe kauf ich das. Denn um es wie das Obsidian 750D Momentan AUF den Schreibtisch zu stellen... naja


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Mai 2018)

LastManStanding schrieb:


> Is doch süß ich weiß gar nicht was du hast?!
> mach doch .. den Tisch höher!



Klar, ich leg mir Holzklötze untern Tisch, ändere die Tischhöhe auf für mich unergonomische Höhen nur weil der Hersteller eines Gehäuses sich nicht an Standardmaße für Inneneinrichtungen gehalten hat?

Nein, ich lebe immer noch in der altmodischen Welt, in der jemand, der mir was verkaufen will, sich an meine Bedürfnisse/Forderungen anpassen muss (oder zumindest mal an gängige Konventionen) und nicht ich an seine. Klingt komisch für viele ich weiß. 


Ich hab seit Jahren ja auch das 750D. Ein super Ding - und das 900D und 1000D ist sicher auch ein technisch hervorragendes Case. Nur wenns nicht passt... passts halt nicht. AUF den Tisch stellen ist keine Option. Weder aus Platzgründen noch aus Belastungsgründen des Tisches noch aus Sicherheitsgründen (wenn da etwa ein Kind an nem Kabel zieht und das Teil runterfällt schlägts einen ja tot).


----------



## DaHell63 (11. Mai 2018)

LastManStanding schrieb:


> *Denn um es wie das Obsidian 750D Momentan AUF den Schreibtisch zu stellen... naja*


Nach ein paar Tagen auf dem Schreibtisch kommt Dir das gar nicht mehr so groß vor. 
Nur der 27 zoll 1440p Bildschirm macht daneben ein bißchen einen mickrigen Eindruck.


----------



## LastManStanding (11. Mai 2018)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Klar, ich leg mir Holzklötze untern Tisch, ändere die Tischhöhe auf für mich unergonomische Höhen nur weil der Hersteller eines Gehäuses sich nicht an Standardmaße für Inneneinrichtungen gehalten hat?



Korrekt. Nicht kleinlich sein machen!
Naja was heißt Altmodsisch ich kaufe auch nichts was zu meinen Ansprüchen nicht vollumfänglich passt. Da bin ich ja Kompromisslos!



DaHell63 schrieb:


> Nach ein paar Tagen auf dem Schreibtisch kommt Dir das gar nicht mehr so groß vor.
> Nur der 27 zoll 1440p Bildschirm macht daneben ein bißchen einen mickrigen Eindruck.



Rate mal wie es mit einem 32,5" aussieht^^
Das 750D Steht bei mir seit 2015 auf dem Schreibtisch(Optik/Staub), das ist auch nach ca 3 Jahren noch zu groß dafür^^. Den Schreibtisch habe ich etwas..."Verstärkt"^^


----------



## Corsair_Fan (11. Mai 2018)

ja hab das 1000D auch schon in diversen Videos gesehen. Man kann es auch übertreiben mit der Größe oder ? Soll so um die 500USD kosten. Mein Primo ist schon nicht das kleinste was aber vom Elite noch mal getopt wurde, glaub aber das, dass 1000D das größte Case ist was ich gesehen habe.

Mir persönlich wäre das Teil nix zu groß, zu teuer, und was will man mit zwei Systemem in einem Case wer braucht das schon? Für den Preis hol ich mir lieber neue Hardware.


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Mai 2018)

Corsair_Fan schrieb:


> Mir persönlich wäre das Teil nix zu groß, zu teuer, und was will man mit zwei Systemem in einem Case wer braucht das schon? Für den Preis hol ich mir lieber neue Hardware.


In den Zielgruppen-/Preisregionen redet man nicht mehr von "brauchen" sondern von "wollen".
Ein 1000D ist genauso ein Luxusartikel wie ein 500PS-Porsche. Den BRAUCHT auch keiner... verkaufen tun sie sich trotzdem wie irre. 

Ich brauche natürlich keine zwei Systeme in einem Case, ich brauche generell keine zwei Systeme. Der Nerd wäre aber rein hobbyseitig durchaus angetan davon, ein kleines Multimediasystem (Surfen, Videos, Musik,...) zu haben was man heute mit 10W hinbekommt und nur dann wenn die Power nötig ist den dicken anzuwerfen. Wäre halt ein ganz cooler Luxus aber ohne geht natürlich auch.... auch eine TitanXP kann idlen...


----------



## DaHell63 (11. Mai 2018)

LastManStanding schrieb:


> Rate mal wie es mit einem 32,5" aussieht^^
> Das 750D Steht bei mir seit 2015 auf dem Schreibtisch(Optik/Staub), das ist auch nach ca 3 Jahren noch zu groß dafür^^. Den Schreibtisch habe ich etwas..."Verstärkt"^^


Ich hab mit dem 900D keine Probleme auf dem Schreibtisch. Größenmäßig fällt natürlich  der 27 zoll Monitor irgendwie ins Hintertreffen.
Ein 32.5 zoll würde sich bestimmt gut machen. 

Aber wie @ Incredible Alkschon gesagt hat
*In den Zielgruppen-/Preisregionen redet man nicht mehr von "brauchen" sondern von "wollen".*


----------



## Corsair_Fan (11. Mai 2018)

ja stimmt wieder ist so ein Teil wo man sagen erst mal haben. Würde mir dann aber das Elite holen sieht nicht so klobig aus.


----------



## iGameKudan (11. Mai 2018)

Habe mir vorhin mal ein Video von HardwareUnboxed um 1000D angeschaut. 
Mal abgesehen davon dass das Gehäuse echt teuer und viel zu groß ist muss ich sagen, dass es sowohl vom Design als auch von der Funktionalität her wirklich interessante Ansätze bietet... Türen fürs hintere Kabelmanagement, herausfahrbare Lüftermontageplätze... Und das Top mit der mittig eingefassten Glasleiste sieht auch echt gut aus. 

Schaut natürlich auch nach einem idealen Gehäuse für Wasserkühlungen aus, passt doch vorne im Grunde ein 480x240 großer Radiator und oben ein 420er-Radiator mit praktisch keinen Beschränkungen seitens der Dicke rein.


----------



## Gamer090 (11. Mai 2018)

Der Dmitry im Video musste ganz schön schuften um diese Monster auf den Tisch zu bekommen, als gehört es definitv unter den Tisch!  Was mich aber stört, weshalb verbaut Corsair den Powerschalter für den kleinen PC HINTEN am Gehäuse?


----------



## Corsair_Fan (12. Mai 2018)

ja finde auch das es Interessante neue Sachen mitbring wie die Türen fürs Kabelmanagement obwohl ne Glastür für die Rückseite braucht kein Mensch und die Radiatorenn/Lüfterschlitten zum ausziehen oben und vorne.
Aber warum 8 Lüfter in der Front und im Deckel? Auch der Kabelmanageplatz mit 3inch ist nicht ohne echt viel Platz die Kabel schon zu verlegen aber wie schon gesagt zu groß und zu teuer.
Wäre der Kasten kleiner dann wäre es eine Option wür WaKü oder Luft aber so braucht man ja schon ein Tisch fürs Case selber.


----------



## Oberst Klink (13. Mai 2018)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Nur mal angenommen ich hätte wirklich in Betracht gezogen so ein Monster zu kaufen. Was mache ich zuerst? Abmessungen kucken um zu sehen wo der Trümmer hinpasst.
> Wenn ich als Hersteller weiß, dass die Standard-Tischhöhe 70 cm beträgt. Warum mache ich dann mein Gehäuse knapp 70 cm hoch und die Anschlüsse an der Front nach _oben_?
> 
> Ich meine wenn das Ding ein paar Millimeter niedriger wäre und die USB-Anschlüsse nach vorne hätte würde es unter jeden normalen Tisch passen - so tuts das nicht. Damit haue ich mir doch gefühlt die halbe Zielgruppe (einschließlich mir) weg?
> ...



Vor allem kaufe ich mir nicht solch einen riesen Glaspalast, um ihn dann später unter den Tisch zu stellen. Ich meine mein Tisch hat Unterkante 75cm, vom Platz her wäre das kein Problem. Aber dafür sind mir die 500€ halt einfach zu schade. Wenn man sich so ein Gehäuse mit Seitenfenster und viel Glas kauft, will man es ja auch sehen. Wenn ich es nur unter den Tisch stellen will, kann ich mir auch was anderes kaufen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. Mai 2018)

Dann zeig mir das gehäuse das das alles kann bzw. so groß ist und keine Seitenfenster hat.

Ich man den Fensterkram auch nicht. Blöderweise ist fenster, Glas und Regenbogen-RGB so gehypt grade dass man quasi nix anderes mehr kaufen kann ab einer gewissen Preisklasse. Meine Maus leuchtet auch durch die Gegend ohne dass ich da den geringsten Wert drauf lege. Aber wenn man gewisse andere merkmale haben will kommt man um den RGB-Quatsch leider nicht immer drumherum.


----------



## Oberst Klink (13. Mai 2018)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Dann zeig mir das gehäuse das das alles kann bzw. so groß ist und keine Seitenfenster hat.
> 
> Ich man den Fensterkram auch nicht. Blöderweise ist fenster, Glas und Regenbogen-RGB so gehypt grade dass man quasi nix anderes mehr kaufen kann ab einer gewissen Preisklasse. Meine Maus leuchtet auch durch die Gegend ohne dass ich da den geringsten Wert drauf lege. Aber wenn man gewisse andere merkmale haben will kommt man um den RGB-Quatsch leider nicht immer drumherum.



Das ist leider so, auch bei Boards oder Grafikkarten. 
Ich habs ja im andern Artikel schon gesagt: Ich habe lange auf einen Nachfolger fürs 900D gehofft. Einfach ein ähnliches, schlichtes Design und das Ganze mit zeitgemäßer Technik. 
Sowas kriegt man heute eben leider kaum noch. Fast nur noch Glas und RBG-LEDs.

Bei Phanteks gibt es eigentlich auch eine riesige Lücke zwischen dem Enthoo Primo und dem Elite. Das sind über 600€, da könnte man sicher noch was bringen das preiswerter als das Elite, aber gehobener als das Primo ist. 
Ich finde beim Elite, aber auch beim 900D, die Raumaufteilung geil. Unten ein seperater Bereich für Laufwerke, NT, und Zeug, oben das Board und der Rest. 

Die Lian Li sind vom Äußeren auch nicht schlecht, nur gibt es da ein paar Dinge die mich stören. Einmal die klapprigen, dünnen Bleche. Dann das Kabelmanagement und die Innenräume wirken auch nicht unbedingt so aufgeräumt.


----------

